

Ask HN: article about travelling for programmers - u296

a few months ago I found a link on HN to some travel advice that someone had written for programmers. In a nutshell, he was basically saying programmers should save for a few months each year and then spend the rest of the year on a tropical beach somewhere.<p>my google-fu must be weak because I can't find the original post. Does anyone have it bookmarked?
======
pasbesoin
Closest I found to what you describe (slow morning; needed some sort of
challenge) is:

<http://philip.greenspun.com/materialism/early-retirement/>

mentioned here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=533330>

Doesn't quite fit your description, but maybe or maybe of interest (the
article or the HN thread)?

